# pork neck bones



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have never fed these, as they are too big for the terriers, but I was thinking about getting some for India. They look pretty bony, though. For those of you that feed pork necks, do you add muschle meat to that meal? What do you think the percentage of bone is versus percentage of meat?

~Kristin


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Pork necks are really bony, when I feed them I give about 30% bone, 70% muscle meat, any less MM and the dogs poop powder.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaPork necks are really bony, when I feed them I give about 30% bone, 70% muscle meat, any less MM and the dogs poop powder.


I just had a vision of baby powder coming out in a puff of smoke, not good.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaPork necks are really bony, when I feed them I give about 30% bone, 70% muscle meat, any less MM and the dogs poop powder.
> ...










SO DID I!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

If they get pork necks, I usually throw in a little extra MM and lower the RMB for that meal, then make sure the next meal to give them something with more meat, like a chick quarter...never pork necks in back to back meals.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad I read this... I just got some pork neck bones for Hummer last night. His poop was a little soft today but that's the only change I've noticed! But I'll keep this in mind about not giving it for back to back meals. Thanks!


----------

